# Copperhead Run ATV - Salem, KY



## Nsane1 (Sep 16, 2009)

So, I'm from Western KY and just joined. Wanted to tell anybody that doesn't know about it from this area that there's a new ATV Park around here. It's called Copperhead Run ATV and is on the Livingston/Crittenden County lines. It's 600 acres with lots of trails, two mud pits, and a nice open/flat field to test out that top end. We've got a group together heading up there this Saturday. Also, there is supposed to be a swap meet up there Sunday. The place is 10 bucks per person and they do sell concessions and such. Also, they have a place to wash your quad after your done. Anyways, enough of me rambling on, I just get excited when new places to ride open up. Here's the website.

http://www.copperheadatvpark.com/Home.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds cool. If yall get some pics be sure to post them up!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

It's up by my place in Salem, My Brother has been, and I met the owners of the park a few weeks ago down in the Creek.


----------



## Nsane1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, the owners are really nice people. I just went again and love it everytime.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

so how is copperhead. is it like turkey bay n paddys bluff


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Lets get it it rollin'.....


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I think we gonna go new years weekend


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I miss Paddy's Bluff


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

850PoPo said:


> I miss Paddy's Bluff


I have a wheel that looks like it's been there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

BIGPUN said:


> I think we gonna go new years weekend


 
Keep us posted, I'm sure I will havta work, but may be able to sneak up for half a day.


----------

